# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  KF Elbasani, "TIGRAT VERDH E BLU"

## ClaY_MorE

Meqe tema e vjeter eshte mbyllur po hap nje te re.

Para cuna si 20 vjet me pare.



Verdheblu

----------


## miko

Aman tu bëftë Miki ty që ma paske qëndisur temën më fantastike të këtij forumi  :buzeqeshje:  


*Trajneri i verdhebluve, Ilir Daja, thotë se ekipin e tij e paragjykojnë shumë*

*Daja: Elbasanit i duhen pikët, jo spektakli* 

Elbasani ka fituar 1 0 kundër ekipit myzeqar të Lushnjës. Ndonëse verdheblutë kanë vuajtur shumë për të marrë tri pikët, duhet theksuar se me këtë fitore Elbasani vazhdon të kryesojë kampionatin, duke ruajtur përsëri diferencën me rivalin më të afërt, Partizanin, prej katër pikësh. Në një prononcim për "Sportin shqiptar", trajneri i Elbasanit, Ilir Daja, është shprehur se skuadra e tij ka zhvilluar një ndeshje pozitive, pavarësisht rezultatit minimal. Daja ka theksuar se Elbasani në fushë ishte tepër i vendosur për të marrë tri pikët. "Mund të them se skuadra ka luajtur shumë mirë, ku krijuam shumë raste për shënim. Për sa i përket rezultatit, them se më shumë rëndësi kanë tri pikët, pasi edhe nëse do të kishim shënuar katër, apo pesë gola, në fund tri pikë do të kishim marrë," - shprehet numri një i stolit verdheblu, i cili shton: "Elbasani, në ndryshim nga takimi i një jave më parë me Teutën, tregoi se është skuadra më e fortë e kampionatit. Dua të theksoj se Elbasanit që nga fillimi i kampionatit dhe deri tani i është bërë një presion tepër i madh. Më vjen keq për këtë, por këtu dua të fus edhe median. Megjithatë, ne do të luftojmë deri në fund për ta mbrojtur këtë vend që kemi, pasi kryesojmë kampionatin që nga faza e parë e këtij sezoni dhe jam i bindur se e kemi me meritë." Trajneri ka theksuar më tej se tashmë ekipi i tij i ka të gjitha mundësitë që të arrijë një tjetër fitore ditën e diel me Vllazninë në "Ruzhdi Bizhuta", duke thënë se ai ndihet tepër i qetë për sa i përket gjendjes së futbollistëve. "Kam besim te skuadra se do ta ruajë ecurinë e takimeve pozitive edhe në javët e ardhshme. Kjo sepse deri tani kemi luajtur jo të plotë, por tashmë të gjithë futbollistët e kanë kaluar momentin e tyre të pauzës. Dua t'u referohem dëmtimeve që na kanë prekur gjatë këtyre tri fazave. Elbasani kundër Lushnjës krijoi shumë raste për shënim dhe mund të kishte thelluar rezultatin, por unë si trajner vlerësoj me pikë maksimale edhe skuadrën e drejtuar nga Demollari, ku Lushnja nuk ishte më ajo e dy fazave të para të kampionatit. Ne nuk shikojmë se çfarë bëjnë rivalët, por thjesht mendojmë për takimet tona. Elbasani që nga dita e sotme do të nisë përgatitjet për ndeshjen e radhës kundër Vllaznisë. Eshtë një ndeshje tepër e vështirë, pasi Vllaznia është forcuar. Këtë e tregon qartë dhe fitorja e tyre në javën e fundit, megjithatë Elbasani do ta vlerësoj çdo ndeshje si një finale, pasi objektivat tona janë bërë që prej fillimit të kampionatit shumë të qarta për të gjithë. Dikush mund të thotë se Elbasani fitoi me rezultat minimal, por unë them që më mirë tri pikë. Edhe ndaj Vllaznisë do të preferoja një tripikësh sesa spektakël. Edhe tifozët duan fitore, jam i bindur për këtë. Nuk është se jemi shkëputur shumë dhe duhet të mendojmë edhe për spektaklin. Pastaj, loja me kundërshtarët inferiorë shpesh nuk të del dhe kjo nuk ndodh vetëm në kampionatin shqiptar," - përfundon Ilir Daja, trajneri i Elbasanit, që ka reaguar pas disa kritikave në media, ku ekipi i tij thuhej se mezi fitoi ndaj Lushnjës së vendit të fundit. 

*Verdheblutë, sot i rikthehen stërvitjes* 

Elbasani do t'i kthehet sot pasdite stërvitjes për t'u përgatitur për ndeshjen e radhës kundër Vllaznisë, e cila do të luhet në fushën e verdhebluve. Pas fitores me Lushnjën ditën e diel, e hëna ka qenë pushim për ekipin e Dajës, i cili tashmë do të mendojë për Vllazninë, një sfidë tepër e nxehtë për verdheblutë përpara takimit me Partizanin pas dy javësh në "Qemal Stafa".

*Nora, mungesa e sigurt ndaj shkodranëve*

Sulmuesi gjirokastrit i verdhebluve, Arlin Nora, do të jetë mungesa e radhës për trajnerin Daja kundër Vllaznisë. Në takimin me Lushnjën, Nora ka marrë kartonin e tretë të verdhë dhe Daja, pas humbjes së Vrapit kundër Lushnjës, këtë herë nuk do të ketë dhe shërbimet e bjondit gjirokastrit në vijën e sulmit. Megjithatë, Vrapi rikthehet, po ashtu edhe gjendja e disa futbollistëve të tjerë po përmirësohet dukshëm. Mbetet për t'u parë se si do të shkojë kjo javë stërvitore.


Marrë nga www.sportishqiptar.com.al


Gjithmonë *Verdh* *e* *Blu*

----------


## miko

*Presidenti i Elbasanit, Arben Laze, as barazimin nuk e quan rezultat pozitiv* 

Elbasanit, pavarësisht se është katër pikë larg ndjekësit më të afërt, sërish i duhet fitorja në takimin e radhës, pasi rivalët mund të përfitojnë qoftë edhe nga një barazim i kryesuesve. Duke parë performancën jo të mirë të verdhebluve, natyrisht që në kampin elbasanas ka njëfarë shqetësimi. Dhe kjo është e natyrshme, pasi në Elbasan do të zbresë një Vllazni e fortë, më konkurruese dhe një ekip që do të kërkojë pikë në "Ruzhdi Bizhuta". Shumëkush mund të pyesë se çfarë u duhen pikët shkodranëve, kur ata nuk mund të kapin asnjë vend të tretë këtë sezon. Por ja që shkodranët kanë sedër dhe luajnë gjithmonë futboll dhe ndaj Elbasanit mendojnë edhe fitoren. Për Vllazninë ka një simpati të veçantë edhe presidenti i Elbasanit, Arben Laze. Por "bosi" elbasanas, para se të mendojë për ekipin shkodran, dëshiron që ekipi që financon të fitojë ndeshjen e radhës, një detyrë parësore kjo, për të arritur në fund te titulli, aq shumë i kërkuar, sidomos këto dy sezonet e fundit. "Vllaznia të na falë, por sivjet Elbasani kërkon titullin dhe tolerimi është zero. Për shkodranët kam simpati dhe e di sedrën e tyre. E di edhe këtë, që ata do të vijnë për të luajtur futboll të bukur, ashtu siç bëjnë gjithmonë. Ndoshta ne nuk mund të garantojmë futbollin më të bukur, por jam i bindur se ekipi im do të bëjë ç'është e mundur për të marrë tripikëshin e radhës. Vetëm kështu ecet para. Tifozët janë paksa të mërzitur nga loja joperfekte e ekipit në dy ndeshjet e fundit, madje edhe unë nuk kam qenë shumë i kënaqur, por në fundit të fundit kemi ruajtur distancën. U them tifozëve që të vazhdojnë mbështetjen e tyre, pasi në fund do të gëzojmë të gjithë së bashku. Elbasanasit do të shohin ndeshje të bukura në vazhdim, pasi edhe kalendari është i tillë. I siguroj tifozët për këtë," - është shprehur presidenti i Elbasanit, Arben Laze, i cili kërkon të mbahet ritmi, pasi çdo hap fals mund të kushtojë një sezon të tërë. "Edhe barazimin në fushën tonë do ta quaja hap të gabuar. Nëse do të kishte qenë para shumë sezonesh, kur edhe Vllaznia ishte pretendente, mund të quhej pozitive edhe një pikë, por jo nesër. Rivalët tanë atë presin, të gabojmë ne, aq më tepër që edhe Tirana fitoi në Durrës. Pra, do të bëjmë të gjitha përpjekjet për të fituar, nuk ka alternativë tjetër. Çunat edhe një herë tjetër të luajnë me shpirt, ashtu siç kanë luajtur në shumicën e ndeshjeve të këtij sezoni. Si simpatizant i ekipit të Vllaznisë, shpresoj që ky ekip të dalë në finale të kupës me ne dhe aty sërish të jetë një nga përballjet tona më të bukura," - përfundon presidenti Laze, i cili vazhdon ta mbështesë me të gjitha fuqitë ekipin e Elbasanit, duke dashur që këtë sezon ta shpallë kampion. Verdheblutë kanë pjesën më të vështirë të kalendarit në fazën e tretë, prandaj presidenti kërkon që të mos gabohet në asnjë mënyrë në "Ruzhdi Bizhuta". Javës tjetër është takimi direkt me Partizanin, prandaj Laze thekson se duhet kaluar patjetër me sukses Vllaznia.

*Elbasani, stërvitje me intensitet të lartë*

Ndeshja Elbasani Vllaznia është e vetmja ndeshje e kësaj jave që do të luhet të dielën dhe parashikohet të ndiqet nga një numër rekord spektatorësh. Si zakonisht, në shkallët e stadiumit "Ruzhdi Bizhuta" do të ketë një dyndje sportdashësish. Kryesuesit e superligës kanë zhvilluar një javë përgatitjesh me intensitet të lartë. Futbollistët gëzojnë një formë mjaft të mirë dhe janë në gjendje të kalojnë me sukses edhe provën e radhës.


Marrë nga www.sportishqiptar.com.al


Hajde me fitoren nesër çuna  :buzeqeshje:  


*Verdh* *e* *Blu*

----------


## miko

Elbasani -Vllaznia 1 - 0

*Shënues: Klevis Dalipi 30 min


Një lojë e shkëlqyer në stadiumin Ruzhdi Bizhuta nga djemtë verdh e blu e kurorëzuar me një 3 pikësh.Rezultati i ngushtë nuk reflekton aspak lojën në fushën e blertë ku djemtë verdh e blu e kanë dominuar totalisht dhe duke rrëmbyer një 3 piksh mëse të merituar,që na shkëput nga vendi i dytë me 6 pikë diferencë.Ajo çka ja vlen të theksohet është fakti që pavarësisht që rezlutati ishte i ngushtë niveli i lojës ishte shumë më i lartë se ai në ndeshjen me Lushjën,çka tregon që çunat e dëshirojnë shumë këtë titull dhe nuk dorëzohen kaq lehtë..

Kjo fitore na mobilizon më shumë jo vetëm për arritjen e objektivit tonë por për të thyer tashmë çdo kundërshtar e për të qenë të parët më diferencë. ;-) lol

Edhe një herë refrenin të gjithë verdh e blutë së bashku:

*Le te pushtoje ne stadium jehona, se lun Elbasani si Barcelona *  :uahaha:   lol


Etapën tjetër e luajmë në kryeqytet kundër vendit të dytë (e pretendetit për në uefa lol) Partizanit.Besoj se do jetë një ndeshje e bukur ku çunat verdh e blu do tregojnë akoma dhe një vlerat e tyre të pakontestueshme dhe që nuk do dalin me kokën poshtë por lart si selvitë e Namazjasë lol.

Dema rrini mënjanë se po afron stuhia *Verdh* *e* *Blu*  :i qetë:   lol




*Verdh* *e* *Blu*

----------


## asteri

Bravo cunave serish ishalla mbajne ritmin e fitoreve deri ne fund te kampionatit per tu kurorizuar ne fund

Le te pushtoje ne stadium jehona, se lun Elbasani si Barcelona --->Qeka hata fare kjo

----------


## miko

*Kryesuesve të kampionatit u mjafton goli i K.Dalipit në pjesën e parë për të thyer Vllazninë*


*Elbasani - Vllaznia 1-0*

Shënues: K.Dalipi 28'


*"Radiografia"*

4' Sinani gjuan nga 25 metra, por jashtë.
10' K.Dalipi me kokë, por Bejzade me kthesë nuk arrin të shënojë, pasi Ndoja arrin të grushtojë.
15' Qorri nga një goditje këndi kroson mjaft bukur, por Vrapi gjuan jashtë.
23' Leandro në pozicion mjaft të volitshëm gjuan pa sukses.
24' Tetova, pas një topi të marrë nga shokët e tij, gjuan, por jo saktësisht. 
25' Klevis Dalipi shkëputet mjaft bukur nga mesfusha, por gjuajtja e tij kalon pranë shtyllës pingule.
28' Qorri kroson mjaft bukur nga goditja e këndit dhe topi përfundon përpara portës shkodrane, ku Klevis Dalipi arrin ta përcjellë topin në rrjetë. 1-0 për Elbasanin. 
32' K.Dalipi shërben mjaft bukur për Bejzaden, por ky nuk arrin ta shfrytëzojë rastin e krijuar.
36' Elbasanasit këmbëngulin për ta thelluar avantazhin, por shkodranët arrijnë të mbrohen mjaft mirë.
42' Çapja provon të gjuajë nga distanca, por Ndoja pret i sigurt. 46 55' Verdheblutë e nisin mjaft mirë pjesën e dytë të ndeshjes dhe krijojnë raste të pastra, por e pamundur të shënojnë. 
61' Bejzade gjuan mjaft bukur me kokë, por nuk janë të vëmendshëm kolegët e tij për ta shfrytëzuar rastin e krijuar.
65' Miqtë kundërzbresin rrezikshëm, por Doçi gjuan jashtë.
66' Sërish futbollisti shkodran Doçi ndodhet në një pozicion të volitshëm shënimi, por gjuajtjen e tij e pret shkëlqyeshëm Kotorri.
70' Golashënuesi më i mirë i verdhebluve, Skerdi Bejzade, për pak sa nuk shënon. Pret portieri Ndoja. 
76' Vendësit kundërzbresin mjaft bukur, por Bejzade nuk arrin ta dërgojë topin te Qorri, i cili ndodhet në pozicion të lirë. 
77' Goditje dënimi për Elbasanin, por topi i goditur nga Qorri pengohet nga mbrojtja mike në momentin që po i drejtohej rrjetës. 
79' Goditje tjetër dënimi për verdheblutë, por gjuajtja e Qorrit është e pasuksesshme. 
82' Miqtë shfaqen mjaft rrezikshëm, por mbrojtja vendëse arrin të neutralizojë në kohën e duhur rrezikun kundërshtar. 
85' Shkodranët përsëri japin alarmin te mbrojtja verdheblu, por kapiteni Nevil Dede ruan qetësinë në radhët e ekipit të tij. 
86' Sinani gjuan mbi traun e portës së Kotorrit.
87 94' Miqtë vënë në alarm mbrojtjen vendëse, por pa mundur që të ndëshkojnë portierin Kotorri, i cili ka qenë në një formë të shkëlqyer. 

*Komenti*

Elbasani ka fituar një ndeshje jo të lehtë ndaj Vllaznisë së Shkodrës pasditen e së dielës, por gjithsesi ka arritur që të thellojë dukshëm diferencën me rivalin e tij të denjë, Partizanin e Tiranës. Verdheblutë kanë dalë në fushën e stadiumit "Ruzhdi Bizhuta" të bindur se do të arrinin një rezultat pozitiv ndaj Vllaznisë, e cila kishte ardhur me pretendime në këtë ndeshje. Fillimi i takimit ka qenë premtues për skuadrën e drejtuar nga Ilir Daja dhe sinjalet nuk kanë munguar te porta e Ndojë për asnjë moment. Ekipi vendës, i mbështetur dhe i inkurajuar nga mijëra sportdashës, është përpjekur që të kalojë në avantazh sa më shpejt, por goli ka ardhur vetëm pas afro gjysmë ore lojë dhe autor i golit të avantazhit ka qenë Klevis Dalipi, i rikthyer si titullar në radhët e verdhebluve pas disa javësh mungese. Kalimi në avantazh i Elbasanit ka sjellë qetësi në radhët e verdhebluve, të cilët pas shënimit të golit kanë arritur që të marrin frenat e lojës në dorë. Rastet në portën e Vllaznisë për verdheblutë nuk kanë munguar, por sulmuesit e Elbasanit kanë shpërdoruar jo pak raste gjatë pjesës së parë. Në pjesën e dytë, emocionet kanë qenë më të shumta, pasi miqtë e kanë rritur nivelin e lojës. Përpjekjet e shkodranëve për të baraspeshuar rezultatin i kanë shtuar bukurinë ndeshjes midis Elbasanit dhe Vllaznisë. Miqtë, në disa fragmente të kësaj ndeshjeje, i kanë vënë në pozita të vështira verdheblutë, sidomos në minutat e fundit të ndeshjes. Megjithatë, fitorja u ka buzëqeshur elbasanasve, të cilët më të drejtë e kanë festuar atë për orë të tëra edhe jashtë ambienteve të stadiumit "Ruzhdi Bizhuta". Por festa nuk mund të zgjasë shumë, pasi ndeshja e radhës është pikërisht ndaj Partizanit, aq më shumë që kjo ndeshje do të luhet në transfertë. Të kuqtë nuk kanë çfarë të humbasin më, prandaj do të bëjnë ç'është e mundur për të përsëritur dy rezultatet e fazave të tjera, çka do ta ngushtonte diferencën sërish në renditje. Edhe barazimi u bën shumë kryesuesve, por ata nuk do të shkojnë për të luajtur për këtë rezultat, pasi do të ishte një vetëvrasje. Ndërsa Vllaznia nuk mundi të bënte një surprizë në këtë ndeshje, edhe pse u mundua shumë. Ndoshta kaq është hapi i kësaj skuadre për këtë sezon, e cila i ka përqendruar forcat në Kupën e Shqipërisë, pasi objektivi për të zënë një vend të mirë në renditje është shuar me këtë humbje. 

*Deklarojnë:*

*Ilir Daja*, trajner i Elbasanit: "Jam i kënaqur që arritëm të fitojmë një tripikësh mjaft të çmuar, i cili na ka shkëputur gjashtë pikë nga ndjekësi më i afërt. Natyrisht, kjo fitore nuk ka qenë dhe aq e lehtë, por jam i mendimit se ka qenë plotësisht e merituar. Në pjesën e parë kemi luajtur mjaft mirë dhe kemi arritur të shënojmë një gol mjaft të bukur, i cili s'duhet të kishte qenë i vetmi në këtë ndeshje. Pavarësisht se në pjesën e dytë miqtë na vunë në pozitë të vështirë, fitorja jonë ishte më se e merituar. Ky rezultat na inkurajon që në ndeshjen e radhës të japim dhe të marrim maksimumin e mundshëm, për të treguar edhe një herë se jemi të vetmit pretendentë seriozë për titullin kampion." 

*Hysen Dedja*, trajner i Vllaznisë: "Kishim ardhur për një rezultat të kënaqshëm, por kryesuesit e superligës treguan se janë më të fortë sesa ne. Nga ekipi ynë është e pafalshme humbja e rasteve nga Bokatola, i cili në vend që të rrezikonte, ka shpërdoruar disa raste, që patën ndikim të dukshëm në rezultatin e kësaj ndeshjeje. Në pjesën e dytë e kemi përmirësuar së tepërmi lojën dhe e kemi vënë në pozitë tepër të vështirë Elbasanin, por nuk kemi pasur fat. Megjithatë, i uroj suksese Elbasanit, i cili kryeson me meritë kampionatin." 

*Të veçanta:*

*Afro 10 mijë spektatorë kanë ndjekur ndeshjen midis Elbasanit dhe Vllaznisë*.  :i qetë:  
Trajneri i kombëtares, Brigel, ka qenë i pranishëm në tribunën "VIP" dhe e ka cilësuar atë një takim interesant dhe mjaft të bukur. 
Për orë të tëra, tifozët e Vllaznisë, që kanë udhëtuar nga Shkodra për në drejtim të Elbasanit kanë qëndruar në Qafë-Krrabë, që ka qenë e bllokuar për shkak të rrëshqitjes së një masivi shkëmbor. 
Ultrasit verdheblu kanë brohoritur për kapitenin Nevil Dede, të cilit trajneri Brigel i ka mohuar vendin në kombëtare.



Marrë nga www.sportishqiptar.com.al

----------


## Qerim

http://kf-elbasan.lydo.org/

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Per vete jam nje fotograf i klubit  :ngerdheshje:  
Si sme ka vajt ndermend aman te futem te bej foto me aparat digital  :buzeqeshje: 


Forca ELBASANI

----------


## Qerim

Edhe Uefa pergezon Elbasanin per shkeputjen ndaj Partizanit.

KS Elbasani are still holding firm at the top of the Albanian Superleague and could take a decisive step when they take on FK Partizani on 4 March.

Partizani slip
A 1-0 win at home against KS Vllaznia allowed the leaders to extend their lead over second-placed Partizani to six points as the 'Red Devils' only drew 1-1 at KS Lushnja thanks to a late equaliser. Partizani's game against Elbasani this weekend will mark the end of a busy week which will also see the Football Association of Albania's presidential elections being held.

----------


## miko

*Ka shënuar një gol Klevis Dalipi në ndeshjen e fundit, por me shumë vlerë për ekipin*

*K.Dalipi: Tani jam gati për Elbasanin* 


Elbasani ka fituar falë një goli kundër Vllaznisë në një ndeshje që edhe në sytë e trajnerit të kombëtares, Brigel, ka lënë përshtypje tepër pozitive, ku vetë numri një i kuqezinjve në fund të takimit duket se ka mbetur i kënaqur nga të dyja ekipet për lojën që zhvilluan në fushën e blertë. Për Elbasanin, e drejtuar nga trajneri tiranas Ilir Daja, ka menduar sulmuesi vendës Klevis Dalipi, i cili pas një periudhe në hije për shkak të dëmtimeve të njëpasnjëshme, ka goditur Vllazninë me një dorë të hekurt, duke i dhënë Elbasanit dhe shkëputjen prej gjashtë pikësh ndaj rivalit më të afërt, Partizanit. Ndërkohë, në një prononcim për "Sportin shqiptar", goleadori verdheblu Klevis Dalipi është shprehur tepër optimist për ekipin e tij, duke thënë se fitorja kundër Vllaznisë ishte tepër e domosdoshme, madje thekson se skuadra e tij ka zhvilluar një nga ndeshjet më të mira të fazës së tretë, ku pjesa e parë e takimit ka folur totalisht për Elbasanin, madje mund të kishim shënuar edhe dy gola të tjerë. Numri 10 i verdhebluve shprehet se ndihet mjaft i lumtur për golin e shënuar, por mbi të gjitha ai ka shtuar se të rëndësishme ishin pikët e marra. "E kishim vlerësuar Vllazninë dhe nuk ishte një takim i lehtë, madje ata në pjesën e dytë na vunë në vështirësi," - shprehet sulmuesi Klevis Dalipi, i cili pas takimit me Vllazninë është vlerësuar nga specialistët si futbollisti më i mirë në fushën e lojës, që së bashku me shkodranin Safet Osja kanë qenë "regjisorët" e fitores verdheblu. Ndërkohë, Dalipi gjithashtu flet edhe për gjendjen e tij: "Mendoj se tashmë jam plotësisht i rikuperuar. Kam kaluar një moment të vështirë, pasi dëmtimet nuk më kanë lënë kohë për të shfaqur aftësitë e mia. Tani mendoj se kam shumë për të dhënë. Elbasani pas kësaj fitoreje është duke menduar për takimin e radhës, atë me Partizanin. Na duhet të fitojmë dhe sigurisht që do t'i shfrytëzojmë të gjitha energjitë tona për këtë ndeshje. Shkëputja na ka qetësuar, por të mos harrojmë se detyra e Elbasanit, ose më saktë misioni i tij këtë sezon mbaron me fitimin e titullit kampion. Partizani na ka mposhtur dy herë dhe tani Elbasani duhet të tregojë se është skuadra më e fortë e këtij sezoni. Do të jetë një ndeshje tepër e rëndësishme, madje mund të them se për momentin unë e konsideroj ndeshjen e vitit. Kjo për faktin se fitorja jo vetëm do të na shkëpuste edhe më shumë, por sepse kjo skuadër na ka mposhtur dy herë dhe mendoj se Elbasani të shtunën duhet t'i kthejë reston Partizanit. Skuadra ka përballë tri takime tepër të forta. Pas Partizanit do të përballemi në "Ruzhdi Bizhuta" me Tiranën, edhe kjo një rivale direkte për titull. Nëse marrim maksimumin në këto tri ndeshje, jam i bindur se kampionati në njëfarë mënyre mënyre mund të arrijë një shkëputje ndaj rivalëve dhe sigurisht që Elbasani në këto takime do të tregojë forcën dhe karakterin e një skuadre që kryeson me meritë këtë sezon." Në fund, "bomberi" verdheblu shprehet se skuadra e tij nuk njeh kundërshtarë. "Elbasanin nuk do ta ndalë askush për të fituar titullin kampion. Verdheblutë, këtë javë, me Partizanin mund të zgjidhin një pjesë tepër të rëndësishme të pengesës për të fituar kampionatin," - përfundon Klevis Dalipi, sulmuesi i Elbasanit që shënoi golin e fitores me Vllazninë.

*Rikthehet Nora, por mungon Brahja*

Sërish një tjetër mungesë dhe përsëri për shkak kartonësh për ekipin e Elbasanit në ndeshjen e radhës. Kësaj radhe do të mungojë Julian Brahja, mbrojtësi laçian që ndaj Vllaznisë ka plotësuar numrin tre të kartonëve të verdhë. Brahja ka qenë stabël në formacionin verdheblu, madje duke u bërë protagonist në shënimin e golave decizivë. Por një lajm i mirë vjen, pasi Nora do të rikthehet dhe forma e tij është e pëlqyeshme.

*Verdheblutë, dje pushim, sot dy seanca*

Pas ditës së hënë, e cila është lënë pushim, skuadra e Elbasanit sot paradite do t'i kthehet stërvitjes nën drejtimin e trajnerit Daja. Madje verdheblutë do të zhvillojnë dy seanca stërvitore, paradite dhe pasdite, në kompleksin sportiv "Shefqet Lamçe". Me përjashtim të mbrojtësit Brahja, për momentin verdheblutë janë të gjithë të gatshëm për sfidën me Partizanin ditën e shtunë. Nuk ka dëmtime dhe në kampin elbasanan shpresojnë që kështu të shkojë kjo javë stërvitore deri të premten.


Marrë nga www.sportishqiptar.com.al



*Koment personal*


Or ti "trim" aka Gjin.Bue.Shpata (lol) rrofsh për gjithçka çka solle.Kjo tregon se akoma dhe Europa po çuditet me ekipin që ja ka bërë rrup sup "superekipeve" të kryeqytetit.  :djall sarkastik:   lol (vetëm kta "qorrat" tanë nuk duan ta shohin lol )

Edhe një herë uroj që të shtunën të zhvillohet në të vërtetë një derby,duke i dhuruar sportdashësve një 90 minutsh spektakël.Sa shumë do të desha të isha këtë fundjavë n'Shqipri..  :djall me brire:  
Gjithsesi jam mëse i sigurtë që çunat verdh e blu do japin maksimumin në fushë jo vetëm për ata atje por edhe për ne që jemi larg.  :buzeqeshje:  


*Forca çuna* 


*Verdh* *e* *Blu*

----------


## miko

*Drejtori teknik i Elbasanit, Artin Kovaçi, thotë se ekipi sheh vetëm përpara* 

Në kampin verdheblu tashmë ka nisur të mendohet seriozisht për takimin më të rëndësishëm të kësaj jave, atë kundër Partizanit në transfertë. Nga të gjithë kjo mund të quhet ndeshja e vitit për të dy ekipet, duke parë që në dy ndeshjet e para skuadra e Starovës ka fituar dhe mbi të gjitha kjo ndeshje pritet të jetë vendimtare në rrugën për titullin kampion. Artin Kovaçi, pavarësisht ngjarjeve që mund të sjellë kjo javë, e sheh ekipin e tij gjithmonë në krye, ndërsa Partizanin pas Elbasanit.

- Elbasani kryeson me 6 pikë nga Partizani... 

- Ky është sukses i ekipit që ka zhvilluar një ndeshje nga më të mirat ndaj Vllaznisë. Sigurisht që edhe Lushnja na dha një dorë të mirë për t'u shkëputur me atë barazim, por të mos harrojmë se ka ende shumë ndeshje përpara. Megjithatë, fakti që jemi dy ndeshje larg të tjerëve sigurisht që na qetëson, sidomos këtë javë, kur do të kemi përballë Partizanin, një rival direkt për titullin kampion.

- Pas Partizanit do të luani në shtëpi me Tiranën, një tjetër rivale e drejtpërdrejtë... 

- Eshtë e vërtetë që kemi tri ndeshje shumë të vështira, pasi unë fus edhe Shkumbinin në javën e fundit të fazës së tretë. Janë një barrikadë që duhet kaluar me qetësi dhe punë nga ana jonë. Elbasani nuk i trembet askujt. Sa për rivalët, mendoj se ata duhet të vijnë pas nesh. Nëse arrijmë një fitore me Partizanin, mendoj se titulli mund të marrë rrugën drejt Elbasanit. Dhe unë kam besim dhe u bëj thirrje futbollistëve të shpallen kampionë me dinjitet, pra duhet të mposhtim si Partizanin, ashtu dhe Tiranën.

- Në fazën e dytë Partizani ju ka turpëruar në fushën tuaj... 

- Unë do t'ju kujtoj një fakt. Një vit më parë Elbasani nuk u mposht në asnjë ndeshje nga Tirana, por në fund u renditëm në vendin e dytë. Pra, ajo që ne i detyrohemi publikut tonë është që në fund të sezonit të shpallemi kampionë, por mendoj se fitorja me Partizanin për të gjithë ekipin tashmë është një detyrim për t'u mbyllur gojën rivalëve tanë dhe kam besim që nuk do të ketë rezultat tjetër.

- Ndërkohë janë shtuar zëra se me Elbasanin mund të bashkohen tre futbollistë të njohur të kombëtares... 

- Nuk mund të them asgjë për momentin, pasi asgjë nuk është përfundimtare, por sigurisht që stafi drejtues është në tratativa prej disa kohësh me këta tre futbollistë, emrat e të cilëve për momentin nuk mund t'i them. Mendoj se Elbasani edhe me këtë grup e ka treguar veten se është i zoti të kryesojë dhe të shpallet kampion.

- Cilin mendoni rival kryesor deri në fund të sezonit?

- Elbasani duhet të shikojë vetëm punën e tij dhe në çdo ndeshje të marrë tri pikët. Personalisht Dinamo është një skuadër e frikshme, ndonëse për momentin nuk është shumë lart. Megjithatë, Tirana gjithmonë mbetet rivalja kryesore, pasi ka kualitete brenda grupit. Siç e thashë edhe më lart, skuadra jonë nuk duhet të bëjë llogaritë e të tjerëve. Prandaj futbollistët e Elbasanit duhet që këtë javë me Partizanin të shkëputen sa më shumë.


*Elbasani, gati tri blerje të fuqishme*

Edhe pse ka javë që në ambientin sportiv të Elbasanit flitet gjithnjë e më tepër për afrimet e dy futbollistëve të ekipit kombëtar, Osmani dhe Shkëmbi, dje pasdite zërat për afrimin e tyre deri në fund të sezonit me verdheblutë janë përforcuar edhe më shumë. Burime të sigurta pranë presidencës për "Sportin shqiptar" kanë konfirmuar se Tefik Osmani dhe Blendi Shkëmbi janë shumë pranë arritjes së një marrëveshjeje me verdheblutë, ndërkohë që, përveç këtyre dy futbollistëve, bëhet e ditur se me Elbasanin do të bashkohet edhe shkodrani Albert Kaçi, i cili aktualisht aktivizohet në ligën e dytë zvicerane dhe një vit më parë është shpallur nënkampion me Elbasanin. Për trajnerin Ilir Daja të tre këta lojtarë janë tepër të domosdoshëm, duke parë që në përfundim të dy fazave të para tiranasi ka theksuar se skuadra e tij ka shumë nevojë për dy mesfushorë tepër cilësorë dhe Shkëmbi së bashku me Kaçin janë ata që mund të drejtojnë mesfushën e verdhebluve.


Marrë nga www.sportishqiptar.com.al

----------


## miko

*Mbrojtësi i kombëtares shqiptare, Endri Vrapi, ia kushton ekipit verdheblu suksesin * 


Eshtë i zgjedhuri i radhës nga skuadra e Elbasanit për të veshur fanellën e ekipit tonë kombëtar dhe pas turneut të Norçias ëndrra e mbrojtësit tiranas është bërë më në fund realitet. Endri Vrapi, numri 25 i verdhebluve, ka debutuar me ekipin kombëtar të Shqipërisë në miqësoren e humbur me Lituaninë. Në një prononcim për "Sportin shqiptar", mbrojtësi i kryesuesve të kampionatit tonë të futbollit ka komentuar ndeshjen e tij të parë me kuqezinjtë, si dhe formën e mirë të ekipit të tij, pa harruar këtu edhe ndeshjen e nesërme me Partizanin. Endri Vrapi thotë se ndihet ende i emocionuar për vetë faktin se ka debutuar me kombëtaren. "Më vjen keq që humbëm, edhe pse ishte një ndeshje miqësore. Do të kisha dëshirë që këtë debutim ta nisja me fitore. Megjithatë, për mua është një sukses që vesha fanellën e ekipit kombëtar. Mendoj se më duhet të punoj më shumë për të ardhmen. Nuk e kisha menduar se do të luaja në këtë ndeshje, por për këtë më duhet të falënderoj trajnerin Brigel, i cili më ka mbështeutur dhe ka besuar në aftësitë e mia. Nuk e di nëse kam dhënë maksimumin, edhe pse në fushë u futa për këtë gjë," - shprehet Vrapi. Por ajo që e ka ngrohur më shumë mbrojtësin e Elbasanit kanë qenë fjalët e Brigelit, i cili e ka vlerësuar paraqitjen e Vrapit në ndeshjen me kombëtaren dhe kjo për tiranasin është një kompliment nga një mjeshtër si Brigeli, i cili ka zbuluar kështu futbollistin e tretë brenda dy sezoneve nga ekipi i Elbasanit. Endri Vrapi gjithashtu nuk ka harruar të falënderojë për debutimin e tij me kombëtaren edhe ekipin e Elbasanit. "Në qoftë se sot jam në kombëtare, kjo pa dyshim është meritë e Elbasanit dhe për këtë i jam shumë mirënjohës trajnerit, presidentit, stafit dhe pa dyshim tifozëve të zjarrtë elbasanas, të cilët më kanë dhënë një mbështetje tepër të madhe," - shton shtatshkurtri tiranas. Për Endri Vrapin, veshja e fanellës së kombëtares është kulmi i karrierës së tij sportive, ku prej tri sezonesh ka luajtur për ngjyrat e Lushnjës dhe kanë mjaftuar vetëm tri faza të këtij sezoni që tiranasi të bjerë menjëherë në sy të trajnerit të përfaqësues sonë. Megjithatë, vetë mbrojtësi i verdhebluve ka shtuar se tashmë ka filluar të mendojë për ekipin e Elbasanit dhe thekson se skuadra e tij duhet të fitojë patjetër kundër Partizanit. "Na pret një transfertë e vështirë, por jopërcaktuese për ne, sepse edhe nëse humbasim, thjesht do të shkurtohet diferenca, pasi do të jemi përsëri në vendin e parë. Nuk më ka shkuar ndonjëherë në mendje humbja. Kam besim se skuadra nuk do të humbasë për herë të tretë. Elbasani ka prodhuar futbollistë për në ekipin kombëtar dhe kjo fryt i një pune tepër të organizuar nga stafi drejtues i kësaj skuadre. Nëse e fitojmë këtë ndeshje me të kuqtë, mendoj se kampionati është tërësisht i mbyllur. Me formën dhe kontigjentin që kemi mendoj se do të jemi kampionë," - thekson Vrapi. Në fund, kur e pyet nëse e shikon të ardhmen pas këtij sezoni në një kampionat të huaj, Vrapi përfundon: "Elbasani i ka dhënë kombëtares, prandaj edhe do ta shpallim kampion një herë. Sigurisht, dëshira është të luaj jashtë vendit, por kurrsesi nuk mund të anashkaloj objektivin tim dhe të skuadrës ku luaj, për të fituar titullin kampion. Për mua, kombëtarja dhe titulli kanë vetëm një emër, Elbasan."

*Rreth 4 mijë tifozë verdheblu në Tiranë*

4 mijë tifozë verdheblu do të nisen nesër në drejtim të stadiumit kombëtar "Qemal Stafa" për të mbështetur ekipin e tyre të zemrës, Elbasanin. Drejtuesit e verdhebluve kanë vënë në dispozicion 20 autobusë për tifozërinë e tyre, ku dihet se kjo ndeshje do të jetë pak a shumë vendimtare për të zgjidhur edhe enigmën e këtij sezoni, ndonëse kampionati është ende i gjatë. I vetmi problem shqetësues për momentin është moti i keq dhe kushtet atmosferike.


Marrë nga www.sportishqiptar.com.al


*Koment personal*

Suksese Endro e ishalla në një ekip perëndimor të madh,të uron Miki.  :buzeqeshje:  



Forca çunat *verdh* *e* *blu*

----------


## Qerim

Mendoj se nuk duhet te deshperohemi per kete humbje te rradhes me Partizanin.Arsyet e humbjes jane te thjeshta.Elbasani luan teper foshnjerisht ndaj nje kurve plake si Partizani dhe arsyja e dyte eshte se Partizani ka nje Bylykbash ne sulm dhe mesfushe,i cili kur eshte ne forme vlen sa 5 lojtare te Elbasanit.Besoj akoma se Elbasani do te shpallet kampion.Ekipet e Tiranes do ti hane koken njera-tjetres.Elbasani ka lojtare kalibri si Dedja etj te cilet do te jene vendimtare ne ndeshjet e ardhshme.

----------


## miko

*Partizani nxjerr në "ankand" titullin* 


*Partizani - Elbasani 2 - 0*

*Shënues: Halili 18', Allmuça 70'

*"Radiografia"* 

2'- Pas një krosimi nga e djathta e sulmit, Klevis Dalipi godet me kokë, por jashtë kuadratit.
10'- Kundërpërgjigje e Partizanit nga krahu i djathtë i sulmit. Halili kroson për Dhëmbin, që me kokë pason për Bylykbashin, gjuajtja e të cilit është e lehtë për t'u kontrolluar nga Kotorri.
16'- Nora godet fuqishëm nga distanca, por topi i devijuar nga një mbrojtjës i kuq pritet lehtësisht nga Shehi. 
17'- Çapja lëshon një "silur" nga 20 metra largësi, por Shehi, në pozicion, e grushton topin, duke larguar rrezikun.
18'- Aksion i gjatë i Partizanit. Bylykbashi gjen hapësirën për të goditur portën, por topi, pas devijimit të Kotorrit, përplaset në shtyllë dhe shkon në këmbët e Halilit, që, pasi ka bërë një lëvizje të zgjuar brenda zonës, ka shënuar për të kuqtë, 1-0.
22'- Partizani ka mundësi për ta dyfishuar rezultatin, por Halili, që është asistuar që nga thellësia e mesfushës, nuk ka mundur ta dërgojë topin në rrjetë.
44'- Partizani kundërsulmon rrezikshëm me Bylykbashin, që nxjerr të lirë Dhëmbin, por korçari vonohet disi në konkludim, duke sfumuar kështu një rast tjetër për gol.
47'- Hallaçi është gjendur i lirë nga e majta e sulmit, por nuk arrin të godasë me forcën dhe saktësinë e duhur.
61'- Krosim nga a majta e sulmit elbasanas, por Bejzade vetëm sa e prek topin me kokë.
67'- Nora godet fort jashtë zonës në mënyrë jo të saktë.
70'- Bylykbashi lëviz bukur pranë zonës së Elbasanit dhe jep një asist perfekt për Allmuçën, që shënon një nga golat më të bukur në karrierën e tij, 2-0.
74'- Klevis Dalipi provon nga një goditje e lirë në hyrje të zonës, por topi përfundon jashtë. 
77'- Ngulmim i gjatë i elbasanasve nga e djathta e sulmit. Topi i futur rrafsh me tokën në zonën e Shehit nuk devijohet për në portë nga Dalipi, shumë pranë vijës fatale.
83'- Nevil Dede provon nga distanca, por në mënyrë të pasaktë.
84'- Abraham gjuan fort, prirët me portën, por pret në pozicion Shehi.
89'- Provon Sukaj nga distanca, por për Shehin është një gjuajtje mjaft e lehtë.

*"Komenti"*

Edhe në një moment mjaft të vështirë, me dy mungesa kryesore në formacion, Partizani arrin ta mposhtë për të tretën herë radhazi skuadrën e Elbasanit, kryesuesen e kampionatit. Futbollit shqiptar i ka munguar prej kohësh një atmosferë e tillë festive dhe për këtë meritë kanë edhe tifozët e shumtë që kishin ardhur nga Elbasani. Megjithatë, mbështetja e tyre nuk ka bërë efektin e duhur, pasi verdheblutë janë mundur përsëri nga Partizani, madje me rezultat më të thellë. Kori i tifozërive respektive nuk është ndalur përgjatë 90 minutave, ku iniciativën më të madhe e kanë marrë tifozët e kuq, të diktuar edhe nga avantazhi që në minutën e 18-të të takimit. Supersfida e kësaj jave ishte bërë shumë intriguese që në ditët e para të javës, pasi pritej ky interesim i madh në të dy kampet. Në fakt, ndeshja e djeshme është konsideruar edhe një sfidë mes dy tifozërive më të zjarrta të kampionatit tonë. Nga ajo që u pa në fushë, Elbasani kishte udhëtuar drej Tiranës jo vetëm për të ruajtur diferencën me ndjekësin, por ndoshta për të marrë fitoren e parë sezonale ndaj të kuqve, që nga ana e tyre dëshironin vetëm tri pikët në këtë takim. Edhe këtë radhë Elbasani ka rënë në grackën e Partizanit, që me anë të kundërsulmeve të shpejta dhe efikase mund të kishte shënuar më shumë se dy gola. Para se të fillonte ky takim, në momentin që skuadrat zbritën në fushë, tifozëria e kuqë shpalosi flamurin e madh që kishte përgatitur posaçërisht për këtë sfidë. Emocionet në shkallët e stadiumit në këtë moment kanë qenë të mëdha, aq sa të kujtonin ndeshjen e kombëtares me Ukrainën, në fillim të vitit të kaluar. Loja ka nisur e shpejtë nga të dyja skuadrat, madje kanë qenë miqtë ata që i janë afruar më shpejt portës së Shehit, por mbrojtja e Partizanit ka qenë e pathyeshme gjatë gjithë takimit. Në pjesën e parë loja është përqendruar më së shumti në mesin e fushës, ku të dyja skuadrat luftuan fort për topin e parë. Madje në këtë pjesë rastet për shënim nuk kanë qenë të shumta. Ndëshkimi i Partizanit ka ardhur që në minutën e 18-të të takimit. Bylykbashi, i cili ka qenë në superformë, ka gjuajtur fuqishëm nga rreth 20-25 metra largësi, por topi, pasi është devijuar me majat e gishtave nga Kotorri, është përplasur në shtyllë. Në këtë moment ka përfituar Mahir Halili, i cili, pasi ka bërë një lëvizje të bukur në zonën e Kotorrit, nuk e ka pasur të vështirë ta çojë topin në rrjetë. Tifozëria e kuqe është në qiellin e shtatë dhe që nga ky moment nuk ka pushuar së mbështeturi Partizanin deri në përfundim të 90 minutave. Pas shënimit të golit nga të kuqtë, miqtë janë munduar të reagojnë, por kanë qenë mjaft të paqartë në lojën sulmuese. Nga ana e tyre, djemtë e Starovës kanë pasur një tjetër mundësi të artë në këtë pjesë për ta dyfishuar rezultatin, por Halili nuk ka mundur ta dërgojë topin në rrjetë, edhe pse ishte i vetëm përballë Kotorrit. Pjesa e parë është mbyllur me avantazhin e të kuqve, që u treguan shumë të qartë në lojën e tyre. Fillimi i pjesës së dytë ka qenë identik me të parën. Elbasanasit, nën presionin e disavantazhit, e kanë kërkuar me ngulm golin e barazimit, por loja e tyre ishte e qartë vetëm në harkun e mesfushës, pasi në sulm, Bejzade, Dalipi e Nora e kanë pasur të pamundur ta çajnë mbrojtjen e Partizanit, të udhëhequr nga Kardek, që bëri të mos ndihej aspak mungesa e Sasha Delainit. Partizani shfaqet përsëri rrezikshëm me anë të kundërsulmit dhe në një aksion të tillë arrin të shënojë golin e dytë, që për miqtë qe një goditje e rëndë. Përsëri promotori i këtij goli ka qenë Dorian Bylykbashi, që, me një lëvizje mjaft të zgjuar, ka nxjerrë të lirë Allmuçën përballë Kotorrit prirët me portën. Mesfushori i kuq ka shënuar një supergol, duke i shuar kështu ëndrrat e verdhebluve për të marrë një rezultat pozitiv në "Qemal Stafa". Pas golit të dytë, Elbasani është hedhur në sulm, duke mos u pajtuar me rezultatin. Daja shpreson të ndryshojë diçka në lojën e të tijve, duke futur në lojë Rizvanollin, Sukajn dhe Stojkun, por përsëri të kuqtë janë të pathyeshëm në mbrojtje. Në minutat e mbetura loja është zhvilluar mjaft e hapur dhe djemtë e Dajës janë munduar të rrezikojnë më topa të gjatë, që kurrsesi nuk mund të shfrytëzoheshin përballë Gallos, Kardekut e Shetës, të pomposhtur në luftën në ajër. Ndërsa në minutat e mbetura Starova kërkon të rifreskojë skuadrën dhe njëkohësisht të fitojë kohë, duke bërë ndërrimet e mundshme. Bakaj zëvendëson Halilin, Rodrigo Bylykbashin dhe Qosa Muzakën. Për Elbasanin nuk ka më kohë jo vetëm të barazojë, por qoftë të shënojë një gol në këtë takim. Vërshëllima e fundit e gjyqtarit e ka çuar ne ekstazë tifozërinë e kuqe, që e ka mbështetur skuadrën e zemrës si asnjëherë tjetër. Partizani i dha dje Elbasanit leksionin e tretë në këtë sezon dhe njëkohësisht e ngushtoi ndjeshëm diferencën, që tashmë nuk është 6, por 3 pikë.

*Deklarojnë*

*Sulejman Starova*, trajner i Partizanit: "Arritëm një fitore me mjaft vlera përballë skuadrës që kryeson me plot meritë kampionatin. Ndoshta ishim me pak fat që shënuam të parët, duke na u dhënë kështu mundësia të administronim rezultatin. Në lojën e skuadrave ndikoi shumë terreni, që nuk të lejonte të dhuroje spektakël. I falënderoj të gjithë futbollistët, që dhanë gjithçka në fushë për të arritur këtë fitore. Tashmë kampionati është futur në një fazë mjaft interesante, ku janë katër skuadra në luftë për fitimin e titullit. Lufta do të jetë e ashpër deri në fund."

*Ilir Daja*, trajner i Elbasanit: "Na vjen keq që dolëm pa pikë nga "Qema Stafa", pasi loja nuk e përligj këtë rezultat. Pas pësimit të golit, skuadra reagoi mirë, duke e rritur presionin në fushën kundërshtare. Duhet theksuar se Elbasani e ka dominuar ndeshjen për sa i përket lojës së zhvilluar, por, fatkeqësisht, nuk arritëm të shënojmë. Jam i kënaqur me lojën që zhvilluan futbollistët e mi, por në lojën tonë ndikoi shumë edhe terreni, që nuk na lejonte të bënim kombinime të shkurtra. Duhet të mendojmë të kalojmë me sukses Tiranën në fushën tonë." 

*"Të veçanta"*

Në "Qemal Stafa" ishin të pranishëm rreth 12-13 mijë spektatorë, si asnjëherë tjetër në ndeshjet e kampionatit tonë.
Tifozëria e kuqe ka shpalosur një flamur gjigant, që i ngjasonte atij të shpalosur ne ndeshjen e kombëtares me Ukrainën, por në përmasa më të vogla.
Elbasani është mundur për të tretën herë radhazi nga Partizani brenda këtij sezoni.
*Nga Elbasani kishin ardhur në Tiranë për të ndjekur këtë takim rreth 4-5 mijë tifozë, që nuk kanë reshtur së mbështeturi skuadrën e tyre edhe kur ishte në disavantazh.*  :i qetë:  


Marrë nga www.sportishqiptar.com.al


*Koment personal*

Qerimo titulli është i veshur sivjet verdh e blu mos u bë merak,dhe jam mëse i sigurtë që çunat nuk kanë për tu dorëzuar kaq lehtë.Humbja me Partizanin duhet të na shqetësojë por mos harro që jemi në vend të parë.Pastaj le të mos mohojmë faktin që në ekip nuk ndihet lodhja apo dhe presioni i gjithanshëm që ndikon dhe ai në rezultatet e sjella.Duhet shumë kujdes me Tiranën këtë të shtunë dhe nqs marrim 3 pikshin e rradhës çdo gjë ka për të vajtur për së mbari.Le të mos demoralizohemi dhe ti qëndrojmë çunave pranë...


Forca çunat *verdh* *e* *blu*

----------


## miko

*Presidenti i verdhebluve, Arben Laze, pavarësisht humbjes, thotë se nuk është zhgënjyer* 


Elbasani është dorëzuar përsëri, madje këtë herë me dy gola të pësuar në çdo pjesë dhe është sërish Partizani ai që i frenon sërish verdheblutë e drejtuar nga Daja. Në kampin e Elbasanit kjo humbje nuk është kapërdirë lehtë, por ai i cili gjithmonë ka besuar te titulli kampion, presidenti Arben Laze, në një intervistë për "Sportin shqiptar", është shprehur i bindur për fitimin e titullit kampion.

- Një humbje që duhej të evitohej dhe e treta këtë sezon nga Partizani... 

- Më vjen vërtet keq për tifozët tanë, të cilët kishin veshur verdheblu "Qemal Stafën". Jam shumë i hidhëruar nga kjo humbje, pasi skuadra duhet të kishte fituar. Por mund të them se lufta vazhdon. Të mos harrojmë se jemi ne ata që drejtojmë "timonin" e këtij kampionati. Nëse "treni" është duke ecur dhe sezonit i vjen fundi, duhet ta kenë të qartë të gjithë që për momentin "shoferi" është Elbasani.*Publikisht i kërkoj falje tifozërisë sonë të zjarrtë.*(Bravo Beno)

- Çfarë i mungoi Elbasanit në këtë ndeshje, e cila të paktën duhej të mbyllej në barazim? 

- Skuadra nuk më bindi në pjesën e parë, por edhe pse totalisht kontrolloi pjesën e dytë, nuk arriti të shkonte në portë. Nuk jam i kënaqur nga loja e ekipit tim dhe sigurisht që për këtë gjë jemi si staf të mërzitur, bashkë me tifozërinë tonë, e cila duhet të na mbështesë në takimin e kësaj jave me Tiranën. Këtu dua të shtoj se Partizani e fitoi me meritë ndeshjen, pa ia mohuar vlerat.

- Presidenti Xhani dhe futbollisti Dhëmbi janë shprehur se Elbasani do të përfundojë në vendin e tretë dhe titulli i takon Partizanit... 

- Kur nuk ke me çfarë të merresh, mendon se mund të fitosh duke folur. Xhani ka mendimin e tij, por mbase unë gaboj kur them se ai që kryeson kampionatin është Elbasani. Por më lejoni që, me gjithë respektin që kam për tifozët e Partizanit, t'i them se titulli kampion e ka marrë rrugën drejt Elbasanit. Ata vërtet na kanë mundur në tri ndeshje, por unë mendoj se titulli nuk varet nga takimet direkte, ashtu si një vit më parë, kur ne mundnim Tiranën.

- Pas kësaj humbjeje, a do të ketë masa ndaj ekipit të Elbasanit? 

- Në mënyrë kategorike nuk do të ketë asnjë masë. Ishte thjesht një ndeshje e radhës. Sigurisht që nuk na gëzon fakti që humbëm, por futbollistët e Elbasanit duhet të mendojnë për takimin e radhës dhe detyra e tyre është fitorja me çdo kusht. Elbasani do të reagojë dhe për këtë kam shumë besim, duke filluar që nga kjo javë, edhe pse është ndeshje e fortë.

- Por Elbasani do të ketë një takim tepër të fortë me Tiranën... 

- Unë e kam thënë edhe herë të tjera, që kundërshtari ynë kryesor nuk është as Partizani, as Tirana, por Dinamo. Elbasani këtë javë do t'ia tregojë vendin edhe Tiranës. Prandaj dua t'i ftoj të gjithë tifozët verdheblu: Ejani të gjithë të shtunën në stadiumin "Ruzhdi Bizhuta" për skuadrën tuaj dhe për t'ju kthyer borxhin e humbjes këtë javë.



*Albert Kaçi rikthehet tek Elbasani* 

Më së fundi, Albert Kaçi ka vendosur të rikthehet tek ish-ekipi i tij, Elbasani, me të cilin ka shkëlqyer gjatë kampionatit të kaluar. Mesfushori shkodran, që gjatë gjysmës së dytë të vitit 2005 u aktivizua në kampionatin zviceran, të dielën ka qenë në qytetin e Elbasanit dhe ka kontaktuar me drejtuesit dhe presidencën e klubit verdheblu. Bisedimet e futbollistit Albert Kaçi me presidentin Arben Laze për kalimin e tij kanë nisur që gjatë festave të fundvitit dhe dje është mësuar se shkodrani është i federuar me Elbasanin. Zgjidhja e problemeve me klubin zviceran, me të cilin ai luajti kohët e fundit, ka qenë arsyeja që kjo blerje e Elbasanit është mbajtur sekret. Megjithatë, dje Albert Kaçi i ka konfirmuar gazetës "Sporti shqiptar" se tashmë është i gatshëm të kontribuojë për shpalljen kampion të ekipit të Elbasanit.



*Tifozët verdheblu, ata që nuk të braktisin*

Tifozët ultras të Elbasanit nuk do ta braktisin ekipin e tyre, edhe pas kësaj humbjeje të pësuar me Partizanin. Grupi i tifozëve verdheblu ka shprehur mbështetjen maksimale për ekipin e Elbasanit, duke premtuar se të shtunën kundër Tiranës, "Ruzhdi Bizhuta" do të kthehet në një festë të vërtetë, madje tifozët, duke filluar nga dita e sotme, në mënyrë të organizuar, do të ndjekin çdo pasdite stërvitjen e ekipit të tyre. *Kundër Tiranës tifozët verdheblu do t'i kalojnë të 12 mijët në mbështetje të ekipit të tyre.*


Marrë nga www.sportishqiptar.com.al

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

gjat ketyre dy vite Kf-Elbasani ka adhuruar spektakel ne futboll dhe ka bere gjicka per qytetin dhe tifozat e vet ne se do ishte mire per mua dua qe Elbasani ta marri kete kampionat sportit as i her nuk dihet ate e vendosin 90 min loj  :i qetë:

----------


## miko

*Presidenti i verdhebluve, Arben Laze, pohon se nesër ekipi i tij mund ta ndalë një rival përfundimisht* 


Kur ka mbetur edhe një ditë nga koha e zhvillimit të kryendeshjes së kampionatit midis verdhebluve dhe Tiranës në qytetin e Elbasanit, atmosfera sportive është ndezur së tepërmi. Pavarësisht se kryesuesit e superligës janë mundur nga rivali i tyre Partizani një javë më parë, ata aktualisht janë të përqendruar maksimalisht te takimi i radhës. Ndeshja e Elbasanit me Tiranën është një ndeshje rivalësh, e cila për vetë rrjedhën që kanë pasur ngjarjet në javët e fundit në kampionatin e superligës pritet të jetë tepër e fortë. Verdheblutë do të kërkojnë me të gjitha forcat që kanë në dispozicion që të marrin maksimumin e mundshëm në këtë takim, pasi përndryshe kreu i superligës do të jetë i vështirë për t'u mbajtur deri në fund. Kjo pasi rivalët e Elbasanit së fundi e kanë shkurtuar diferencën më shumë se çdo herë tjetër. Presidenti i klubit të futbollit të Elbasanit, Arben Laze, ka mbajtur kontakte të vazhdueshme me trajnerët dhe ekipin verdheblu gjatë kësaj jave dhe u ka kërkuar atyre që në ndeshjen me Tiranën të tregojnë autoritetin e vërtetë të kryesuesit të kampionatit të superligës. "Kemi kaluar një stres të madh pas disfatës që pësuam nga Partizani, por e rëndësishme është që ekipi arriti ta kapërcejë këtë gjendje dhe ndodhet mjaft mirë në të gjitha aspektet për ta përballuar ashtu sikurse duhet sfidën me bardheblutë. E kam parë në disa seanca stëvitore ekipin këtë javë dhe jam i bindur se këtë javë verdheblutë do të shpërthejnë ndaj kampionëve në fuqi. Tirana duhet të shkurorëzohet përfundimisht, duke e lënë të nënkuptohet që rivaliteti i kampionatit të diskutohet mes ekipeve të tjera," - është shprehur presidenti i Elbasanit, Arben Laze, i cili thekson se ekipi kryesues vërtet nuk ka shkëlqyer gjatë fazës së tretë, por rezultatet pozitive i ka arritur me meritë të plotë. Në rënien e nivelit të lojërave të tij kanë ndikuar dukshëm edhe mungesat, sidomos dëmtimet e shumta. Pas afro një muaji, ekipi i ka përsëri të gatshëm të gjithë titullarët. "Forma shumë e mirë e tyre dhe konkurrenca e fortë midis grupit do të nxjerrë në pah forcën reale të Elbasanit, që duke filluar nga kjo ndeshje, do të shfaqet ashtu siç e presin mijërat e sportdashësve verdheblu, që do ta mbështesin nga tribunat e stadiumit "Ruzhdi Bizhuta" edhe këtë të shtunë. E marr me mend që ata janë disi të mërzitur që verdheblutë nuk kanë arritur të shkëputen ndjeshëm nga rivalët, por futbolli nuk mund të ketë fitore pa u ndalur për një ekip, sado i fortë të jetë ai. Për Elbasanin, e rëndësishme është që të fitojë ndaj Tiranës dhe të mos njohë më humbje, por të marrë të gjitha pikët e mundshme në takimet e tjera. Pas humbjes që na shkaktoi Partizani, jam ndier keq, por mendoj se Elbasani do të na e rikthejë entuziazmin e munguar këto ditë, duke e fituar ndeshjen që kemi me Tiranën në fushën tonë. Natyrisht që kjo nuk është edhe aq e lehtë, përderisa bardheblutë janë një rival tepër i denjë dhe që në këtë takim të tri rezutatet janë të pritshme. Mirëpo nga Elbasani do të luhet vetëm për fitore dhe kjo nuk ka dyshim që do të arrihet, duke marrë parasysh përgatitjet serioze dhe gjendjen e shkëlqyer të verdhebluve në prag të kryendeshjes me Tiranën. Futbollistët, gjatë bashkëbisedimeve që kam pasur, më kanë siguruar se do të jenë të mobilizuar maksimalisht dhe se të gjithë duhet të besojnë te triumfi i verdhebluve ndaj kampionëve. Ne nuk kemi ndër mend ta dorëzojmë kreun tani që gara po i afrohet fundit. Rikthimi i futbollistit të talentuar shkodran Albert Kaçi flet qartë për ambiciet tona në kampionat dhe në kupë. Rivaliteti për titullin është i qartë që po bëhet mjaft i fortë dhe në garë janë edhe të tri ekipet e kryeqytetit, por jua përsërisim dhe të jenë të bindur që, titullin sivjet do ta meritojë Elbasani. Me këtë rast do t'u kujtoja rivalëve dhe atyre që ecuria e shkëlqyer e verdhebluve nuk u pëlqen, se Elbasani në dy vitet e fundit i ka dhënë aq shumë kampionatit shqiptar sa nuk i kanë dhënë në 15 vitet e fundit së bashku Tirana, Dinamo e Partizani. Me këtë kurrsesi nuk dua të zbeh vlerat dhe kontributin e tyre, por pikët që ka grumbulluar Elbasani janë fituar me meritë të padiskutueshme dhe kështu do të ndodhë gjithmonë. Ne nuk themi se Elbasani do ta blejë titullin kampion, por do ta fitojë me dinjitet. Dhe nuk ka se si të ndodhë ndryshe, kur një qytet i tërë e ndien aromën e titullit. Atëherë besoni se këtë të shtunë dorën drejt trofeut do ta zgjasim për ta mbërthyer me të dyja duart në fazën tjetër. Kjo fundjavë do të jetë e gëzueshme për elbasanasit, sepse ekipi i tyre i zemrës do t'u dhurojë një fitore të çmuar, e cila jo vetëm që do ta çimentojë kryesimin e tyre në prag të festës tradicionale të Ditës së Verës, por do t'ua shtojë gëzimin dhe harenë në maksimum," - përfundon presidenti i Elbasanit, Arben Laze.


*Klubi rezervon 300 vende për femrat verdheblu*

Klubi i futbollit "Elbasani" ka njoftuar nëpërmjet zëdhënësit të tij se për kryendeshjen Elbasani Tirana do të rezervohen të paktën 300 vende falas për femrat tifoze, të cilat po i ndjekin gjithnjë e më shumë ndeshjet e futbollit që luhen në stadiumin "Ruzhdi Bizhuta". Ftesa për tifozërinë e femrave nga klubi verdheblu u është bërë edhe nëpërmjet mediave lokale dhe pritet që numri i tyre të jetë sa më i madh. Që prej disa muajsh në këtë stadium nuk mungojnë femrat dhe pritet që ato të jenë në mbështetje të ekipit edhe ndaj Tiranës. 

*Premio speciale për fitore ndaj Tiranës*

Sërish presidenca e Elbasanit ka premtuar një premio speciale për ekipin verdheblu në rast fitoreje ndaj Tiranës të shtunën. Kjo është më se normale përpara një sfide kaq të rëndësishme. Nuk është hera e parë që presidenca e klubit vë shpërblime për fitore, madje edhe kur ka pasur barazime të rëndësishme, sidomos në transfertë. Por sfida e nesërme do të stimulohet akoma më shumë për vetë rëndësinë që merr fitorja e saj për verdheblutë.



Marrë nga www.sportishqiptar.com.al



*Koment personal*

Nesër kemi një ndeshje shumë te vështirë e vendimtare për vazhdimësinë drejt objektivit tonë.Shpresoj që çunat të kenë kaluar nga ajo humbje kundër Partizanit dhe të tregojnë që meritojnë në të vërtetë kreun e renditjes.Uroj që nesër të zhvillohet një ndeshje në shpirtin e Fair-Play,dhe duke i dhuruar sportdashësit të pranishëm në Ruzhdi Bizhuta 90 minuta spektakël.
Gjithashtu më duhet të shtoj që personalisht nuk më tërheqin aspak këto deklarata për fitore të "sigurta" që jipen kohët e fundit,si nga stafi ashtu dhe nga Drejtuesit.Do na bënin mirë më pak deklarata dhe më shumë 3 piksha....tani kemi më shumë se kurrë nevojë për to.
Njëkohësisht as me këto superpremiot nuk jam dakort.Nuk mund të them se nuk respektohet puna dhe investimet e Benit por çdo gjë do dhe momentin e vet...

Si një tifoz modest verdh e blu kërkoj nga stafi dhe drejtuesit (akoma dhe një herë)..më shumë respekt ndaj atyre mijrave sportdashës elbasanas që i keni çdo javë pranë.Mos jipni më deklarata të tilla por mundohuni me punë për arritjen e objektivit.... dhe pastaj lërnani ne deklaratat si dimë shumë mirë si ti bëjmë (mbas realizimit të objektivit)  :shkelje syri: 

Suksese çunave verdh e blu nesër 


*Verdh* *e* *Blu*

----------


## episodestory

Ec Aty Elbasani.
Kupa Eshte E Jona Kete Vit.

----------


## Dr Rieux

> Gjithashtu më duhet të shtoj që personalisht nuk më tërheqin aspak këto deklarata për fitore të "sigurta" që jipen kohët e fundit,si nga stafi ashtu dhe nga Drejtuesit.Do na bënin mirë më pak deklarata dhe më shumë 3 piksha....tani kemi më shumë se kurrë nevojë për to.


Ditto. Pak a shume te njejtat gjana kemi lexu dhe para dy ndeshjeve me Partizanin, bile para nje jave Ilir Daja deklaronte se nuk e donte fare tre pikeshin nqs nuk do jepnin spektakel ne fushe, apo dicka te ngjajshme. Aman se nuk jemi Barcelona qe te jemi kaq te sigurte ne fitore. Nje person qe ja ka sadopak haberin futbollit dhe ka dy pare mend ne koke e di se topi eshte i rrumbullaket dhe jane rraf burra me te mire se ne dhe kan ndodh surpriza me te medha sesa nje fitore e miqve ne Elbasan. Gjithashtu nuk kemi fituar asgje deri tani, pra nuk kemi provuar asgje, dmth as nga kjo ane nuk e kemi luksin e tangerllekut. Me teper perunjesi dhe korrektese. 

Gjithsesi suksese cunave te shtunen. Ishalla nje fitore me Tiranen, qe duhet te na perforcoje disi situaten ne renditje, sidomos kur pas nje jave luhet derbi Tirana-Partizani.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Kete here Ben Lazes nuk i doli huq arroganca e parandeshjes, shyqyr te pakten. Me sa mora vesh nga komenti i radios e paskemi myt Tiranen me loje e megjithate prape per te deshiruar fakti qe duhej te hynte ne loje i sapoardhuri ne kampionatin tone Kaçi qe te kalonim ne avantazh. Jave mas jave, sulmi yne (Bejzade, Dalipi, Rizvanolli harrova ndonji tjeter ?) me duket se le shume per te deshiruar, sidomos ne ndeshjet percaktuese me ekipet e Tiranes. Ishalla e shtyjme dhe deri ne fund dhe te hapin syte per ndonji perforcim. 

Disa here gjate komentit te ndeshjes degjohej kori i stadiumit qe lavderonte nga motra, here Tiranen, here Patushin e here arbitrin. Turp. Njehere bile dhe kur ishim ne avantazh 1-0, pra kur ishim kaluar. Dikush mund te thote qe keshtu behet ne cdo fushe ne Shqiperi, dhe atehere prape turp eshte. Thjesht tregojme qe jemi te pagdhendur. Ndermjet lojtareve dhe tifozeve nqs ndonjanit i lejohet ndonje xhest i teprum jane lojtaret, se vrapojne 90 minuta, ku pulsi vete me raste 200 e ca dhe truni mund te mos punoje ne menyre racionale. Plus qe dmth me sha Tiranen, ekipin e Tiranes ? Ke elbasanllinj ne cdo ekip te Tiranes. Qytetin e Tiranes? Ke kapitenin e ekipit tiranas. Golshenuesi me i mire i Elbasanit ka pas lujt me Partizanin deri para dy sezonesh. Ca kuptimi i ngel pastaj iniciatives me pru femra ne stadium. Nqs do te reagosh kunder nje lojtari, fershelleje mer vlla sa here te kapi top. Nuk po them qe shkallet e stadium te sillen si katedra universiteti po dreqi e mori minimumi i edukates duhet te ekzistoje.

----------

